# Scared to Death



## BettyV4 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I know Kristina's test results looked good and I'm more than grateful for that - but tomorrow is the actual surgery TT and my nerves of what could be found is running wild. It's been a long road; one that I couldn't have gotten through without you guys so now I ask again for your prayers. Surgery is scheduled for 3pm, eastern standard time, then an overnight stay if all goes well. Please be with us in your hearts and I'll be sure to report back as soon as possible. Thank you again my thyroid family!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BettyV4 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I know Kristina's test results looked good and I'm more than grateful for that - but tomorrow is the actual surgery TT and my nerves of what could be found is running wild. It's been a long road; one that I couldn't have gotten through without you guys so now I ask again for your prayers. Surgery is scheduled for 3pm, eastern standard time, then an overnight stay if all goes well. Please be with us in your hearts and I'll be sure to report back as soon as possible. Thank you again my thyroid family!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:


Thank you for the heads up on the surgery tomorrow and you can count on me for prayers, good thoughts and any other good thing I can muster up.

Will be anxious to hear from you when you are able. How is Kristina? Hopefully she is anxious to get this behind her and is thinking calming thoughts?


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Holding you and your daughter in the light.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Prayers for you and your daughter. :hugs:


----------

